# My Laptop Show me F2 & F12 Option and not start without i Press any key



## sandipbrg (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi sir, My dell Inspiron 15 3521 laptop is not properly start in about 15 days whenever i press power on button it start and dell come with option f2 & f12 and not going to start till i press any key. Overall my laptop is not start automarically i have to press any key after f2 & f12 option displays.............what is that problem i can't understand please help me



thanks..................


----------



## kha204199 (Aug 31, 2014)

change the boot ..

press f2 and go to boot tab then change the first boot to boot from H.D.D try to do it and feed us back


----------



## barkerb23 (Sep 17, 2012)

Go into setup by pressing F2.

Change the boot order making the HDD number 1 and restart.

What is happening is your pc is looking for another device to boot from, and if it detects a bootable device it will boot from it when you press a key.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As above, the bios change will solve the problem. Some users actually prefer the options you see although I don't know why.


----------

